# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  My frog

## craf



----------


## John Clare

That's a really nicely patterned Budgett's Frog.  How big is he?

----------


## craf

He's 6 centimeters.

----------


## willtilian

budgetts in the water remind me so much of acf

----------


## craf

What is ACF please ?

----------


## willtilian

African clawed frog

----------


## Kevin1

I agree with John. I've never seen a budgett's with a pattern like that!
Very nice.
How old is he?

----------


## John Clare

I really like Budgett's Frogs.  Of the Leptodactylidae pacman-type frogs, Ornates and Budgett's are my favourites.

----------


## Kevin1

Same Here 
African bullfrogs and budgett's frogs are my 2 favorite frogs.
I'm not all that into pacman's but I'd definitely get a C. aurita if Philippe is ever able to breed the 3 he has.
Do have any budgett's frogs John?
I've wanted one for awhile now myself.

----------


## John Clare

I've never kept Budgett's.  I would probably buy one in person but as a rule I don't buy frogs over the Internet unless it's from a private breeder.  That's why I only bought that Ornate Horned Frog today because I got to see what he was like in person, colour, behaviour and size - you never know what you're going to get if you order them online.

----------


## Tom

That is a great rule.

----------


## Kevin1

Yeh I learned my lesson the hard way. LOL

----------


## craf

he has 6 months for what i know.

----------


## Kevin1

Thanks for that Craf.
He looks good and well taken care of.

----------


## craf

I repost news pictures in a near future.

----------


## Kevin1

I'll be looking forward to it. :Smile:

----------


## TheToad888

I love budgett's frogs... I wish to get one soon. They are unique creatures.

----------


## malepyxiefrog

On kingsnake this guy is selling a 4" adult female budgetts frog for only $75. That isn't bad if you want one really bad.

----------

